# Choosing a monitor.



## HoffOff (Sep 12, 2012)

G'day all.
I've been obsessing over monitors recently.. i've always wanted one, and since i've taken down a fish tank (4x2x2)
I think i'd be able to finally get one or two. I've been deciding on either a couple ackies or a spencers.
I want to be able to feed it whole prey items mainly, not so keen on a insect diet (insects are more expensive)
Any ideas?, i can upgrade my 4x2, probably to an outdoor pit. (i'm in adelaide, if that matters).
Cheers.


----------



## saximus (Sep 12, 2012)

If you want something that will take whole prey items, I'd suggest Ackies aren't really the way to go. Unless you're willing to chop the food up, they won't really take anything bigger than fuzzy mice until they're fully grown. Spencer's seem like very cool animals though. I've never owned one but they seem to have a reputation for being one of the friendliest of the largish species. Have you thought about gouldii as well? They're beautiful animals and would do alright in a pit as long as you give them some sand to dig in


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Sep 13, 2012)

Spencers are ok but i found them a little dull for my liking when i had them here... always happy for a cuddle tho lol . After spending some time in the desert Iv fallen in love with V.Gouldii (flavirufus) their colours are stunning and really stand out... certainly one to check out.. Im also in Adelaide.


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 13, 2012)

I love gouldii, how much do they usually cost?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 13, 2012)

Spencer's are great, I love them. Very little chance of being bitten and they get to a respectable size. 
I wouldn't recommend Ackies if you want to mainly feed whole prey items, their small size means you'll be chopping up their food or feeding insects.

But I would recommend not using a fishtank for a monitor, as they need a lot of heat (which glass tanks loose) and they also like a bit of humidity (which is lost in a open top fishtank). A front sliding glass plywood tank is much more suited for keeping monitors happy.


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 13, 2012)

Ackies aren't as fun as the big monitors, I like having a lizard that demands respect and keeps you on your toes.

This is my Flavi . Not the bibggest monitor by far. He's a bit of a jerk at times but lets you handle him when it suits him lol. 

He eats adult mice and day old chickens. He won't get much bigger than this. 














As for your glass tank, if you don't have anything else, you could always insulate it somehow?


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2012)

Your choices are a little limited down here re keeping them outdoors due to the cold winter. With the larger species you could keep a Lace, Sand or Rosenberg monitor outdoors, perhaps just using a heated box during winter. I think you may have issues with a Spencer outdoors as it gets so cold & wet here, although I haven't tried. Ackies could be kept indoors permanently.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice Flavi, Pinoy!


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Sep 13, 2012)

What size enclosure do you have the flavirifus in Pinoy?


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 13, 2012)

how much do flavirifus usually cost?


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Sep 13, 2012)

Heath monitors live here in the Adelaide hills. Iv seen one in the backyard once. would be a good option for outdoor enclosure in Adelaide. I think you would be looking at around $400 FOR V. GOULDII. but i think finding one available would be the challenge.

- - - Updated - - -

Pinoy are you sure thats a Flavirufus and not the other Gouldii??????

- - - Updated - - -

Pinoy are you sure thats a Flavirufus and not the other Gouldii??????


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure i'm going for a spencers, I've heard flav's can be very nervous and shy.. and i definitely don't want a shy monitor, especially since the only handling i'll pretty much do is tank maintenance and vet trips, etc.
I'm going to bombard with questions here, 
What style heating do i use? a floodlight style fitting from bunnings?. i'm planning on the basking spot to be a large river rock.
Anyone else want to chuck up some photos of their tanks for some idea?. I'm wanting to go as natural looking as possible- definitely sand.
I've been told it would take about a year or so for a small specers to out grow my 4.5x2.5x2?, is this about right?.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 14, 2012)

snakeman112 said:


> I'm pretty sure i'm going for a spencers, I've heard flav's can be very nervous and shy.. and i definitely don't want a shy monitor, especially since the only handling i'll pretty much do is tank maintenance and vet trips, etc.
> I'm going to bombard with questions here,
> What style heating do i use? a floodlight style fitting from bunnings?. i'm planning on the basking spot to be a large river rock.
> Anyone else want to chuck up some photos of their tanks for some idea?. I'm wanting to go as natural looking as possible- definitely sand.
> I've been told it would take about a year or so for a small specers to out grow my 4.5x2.5x2?, is this about right?.



You want to heat from above with a halogen light or flood light, just needs to put of enough heat to creat a basking spot of 50c+.

Monitors grow very quickly, so yes it is possible to out grow that size enclosure in a year, but it depends on how much you're feeding.

Here's my young Spencer's enclosure.




Every log is dugout like a tunnel.
I mix the sand with coco-peat to help hold more moisture. Even though their a desert species, they do dig for humidity, so it is very important to have a deep substrate that holds moisture.

Also, when thinking about the layout. You want hiding spots covering one end to the other, the monitor should be able to get from one end to the other without being seen, or being seen as little as possible.

You won't see it for a couple of months, but don't worry, if you let it come to you in its own time, then you will end up with a friendly monitor that feels comfortably around you.


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 14, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Pinoy are you sure thats a Flavirufus and not the other Gouldii??????




To be honest, I'm not 100% sure? I was just told he was a sandy lol. They way I got him is a long story, but basically, the guy wasn't sure either and it didn't specify on the records. 

I've asked around and gotten mixed responses. When I got him he was at least 18 months old and in the time I've had him, he's been eating very well and hasn't grown much, if at all. So I'm hoping this is his full size. If not, it just means he'll need a bigger enclosure lol. 
At the moment he's in a 2 bedroom apartment lol. But seriously, he lives in a 6x2x2 but roams around the house a bit.


----------

